

Elon Musk Pwns Fisker Karma and Better Place - danielodio
http://danielodio.com/elon-musk-pwnes-shai-agassi-and-fisker-karma

======
gcb0
warning: site does not know how to use location.href, it's a pain to go back
if you are using a mobile browser.

~~~
danielodio
Thanks I'll let @Tynan know

